# انت مسيحي انت ممييز



## farou2 (3 يناير 2009)

انت مسيحي مؤمن ..........اذن انت ممييز
لماذا؟؟؟؟خيراً تفعل شراً ترى؟لأنك ممييز
من ميزك الرب يسوع.........اذن لماذا تلاقي شراً
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله
كيف هذا ؟ اليكم ما حصل ويحصل معي 
الصدق والامانة والعفة صفات نادرة في مجتمعاتنا 
كنت اعمل موظف امن وحماية (رفضت رفضاً قاطعاً العمل في النوادي الليلية) بعرف الجميع ايماني ووصفوني بالهبل والعبط والتخلف وكنت راضياً بكل النعوت مقتنعاً بما انا عليه...خيراً تفعل شراً ترى
بوقت جداً قصير اصبحت اهم عنصر امن وحماية في الشركة ...السبب الامانة والصدق والعفة......كل الاعمال تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله
بحكم جدارتي شكلت الى مول كمسؤل عن الامن والعناصر التي معي (فيتيروسكوب شوبينغ مول) في الشتاء غرق المول بالمياه بسبب الامطار الغزيرة وكلف صاحبها خسائر فادحة احضر احد مدرائه عمال بناء وبدؤا باعمال بناء لحائط ملاصق للمول في ارض ليست لهم اصلاً اوقفتهم البلدية جميعهم وبدئت الشرطة (الدرك) يطلبون المدير بعد ان تمصل صاحب المول من مسؤليتة(طبعاً بالكذب) وطلب مني الكذب على الشرطة واصحاب الاليات المصادرة(وطبعاً رفضت)جاؤا الى المول يطلبون المدير وهو كان عند صاحبة طبعاً ايضاً عناصر الامن طلبوا مني الرد اتصلت بصاحب المول من تليفون داخلي واخبرته القصة ومن يطلبة فطلب مني انكار معرفتي بالمدير تركت السماعة وطلبت من عنص امن(أيمن)التكلم مع صاحب المول كلمه ئم قال شو التولي اسمه ؟ ما بعرفه بحياتي ما سمعت بهالاسم....التفت الي صاحب الاليات قائلا انت لم تجاوب لانك لا تكذب...بقيت صامتاً ثم قال انا احترمك واما انت(ايمن)فانت لست رجلاً كرفيقك رحلوا ئم اتى الي المدير مادحاً ايمن ومهيناً لي وطلب من مديري ابدالي....خيراً تفعل شراً ترى
ولكن ايمن ترك العمل بعد يوم واحد وجائني مدمعاً ونادماً ...كل الاعمال تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله
والان انا موظف اوتيل رسبشن الى اي مدى انا اتعرض للضغوط؟ كثيراً ....
طلبت الي احدى النزيلات ان اقول اذا اتصل بها احد انها خارج الاوتيل...رفضت اتصل المدير ورفضت كان طلبه تمنياً فانا احب الموظفين اليه والوحيد الذي لا يسمع منه الاهانات نزلت النزيلة وكانت كريمة جداً معي وقالت انبسط لانو انت ما بتكذب انا هلأ بدي روح دبر مكان نام فيه غير هون مبسوط...خيراً تفعل شراً ترى
ولكن هذة النزيلة هي نفسها الان اخت مؤمنة بالرب يسوع المسيح ...كل الاعمال تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله
وطبعاً هذا اختصار شديد وطبعا انتم كمان حصل معكم نفس الامور يا ريت نتشارك فيها مع بعض تحياتي لكم جميعا والرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يناير 2009)

*فعلا كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب

ومتنساش الاية الى بتقولك ايه 

المر الذى يختاره لى الرب افضل من العسال الى بختاره لنفسى ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يناير 2009)

*كويس انك مش بترضا تكدب وربنا بيقف معاك دايما اكيد فى كتير بيتعرضوا للضغوط 
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير
ربنا معاك يا farou2*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*كل اللي اقدر اقوله ليك يا استاذ فاروق 
طلما انت بتنفذ وصية الانجيل ومش بتجدب يبقي اكيد ربنا هيبقي معاك وهينجيك من كل شر

مش ممكن انت هتبقي امين وربنا يسيبك 
وبكدة تبقي فعلا مسيحي بجد ومميز عند ربنا 

زمان كانو المسيحين الاوائل بيشغلو الوظايف اللي بتحتاج للامانة يعني صيارفة البنوك وامناء الخزائن
علشان صفة الامانة وعدم الكذب 
يا يرجعو المسيحين زي زمان​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2009)

farou2

احييك على القصة 

والاكثر هو عدم الكذب

كمسيحي حقيقي يجب ان احضر القداس اللاهي كلما دق الجرس..

طبعا" هناك مناولة فالذي يتناول عن غير استحقاق له دينونة..

والقديس بولس قال بان هناك اناس كانوا يموتون ويمرضون من جراء ذالك...

شكراااا لك اخي فاروق 

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك

سلام المسيح


----------



## farou2 (4 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فعلا كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب
> 
> ومتنساش الاية الى بتقولك ايه
> 
> المر الذى يختاره لى الرب افضل من العسال الى بختاره لنفسى ​*


امين .... وشكرا لمشاركتك الطيبه الرب معك


----------



## farou2 (4 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *كويس انك مش بترضا تكدب وربنا بيقف معاك دايما اكيد فى كتير بيتعرضوا للضغوط
> كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير
> ربنا معاك يا farou2*​



ومعاك اختنا واستاذتنا سويتي كوكي جيرل والرب معك وشكرا لدعمك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## farou2 (4 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كل اللي اقدر اقوله ليك يا استاذ فاروق
> طلما انت بتنفذ وصية الانجيل ومش بتجدب يبقي اكيد ربنا هيبقي معاك وهينجيك من كل شر
> 
> مش ممكن انت هتبقي امين وربنا يسيبك
> ...


الرب معنا وهو من قال : انا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر آمين شكرا لك رجا ولمشاركتك الرائعة سلام الرب معك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2009)

برافو عليك يا فاروق

ربنا يقويك ويحافظ عليك​


----------



## farou2 (4 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> farou2
> 
> احييك على القصة
> 
> ...



شكرا لمشاركتك أخي الحبيب كليمو واشكر الرب على نعمته وخلاصه شكرا لدعمك والرب معك


----------



## farou2 (4 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> برافو عليك يا فاروق
> 
> ربنا يقويك ويحافظ عليك​



شكرا لك ولكلامك الجميل .... والرب يبارك كل اعمالك وحياتك


----------



## foba h (5 يناير 2009)

بجد الموضوع حلو جدا ربنا يباركك بس كمان الله حذرنا من الكذب لما قال في الوصايا العشرة لا يكذب 
و في ترنيمة مدارس احد بتقول 
خليك كدة انسان امين قول الحق قول الحق وان جة حد يقولك اكذب قوله لا قوله لا​
وكمان في ترنيمة لفريق بداية جديدة اسمها عيش امين نزلوها بقي من قسم الترانيم
عيش امين عيش امين واعتمادك علي الله خير و رحمة يتبعانك كل ايام الحياة 

اوعي تسمع للي قالوا الامين ينضر حاله لاتخافوا انا معاكوا وعد و الله اللي قالوا 
ليه بتاخد بالمظاهر بكرة حقك ينجلي خد اساف قدوة و ادخل مقدس الله العلي​
بجد الترنيمتين دول فرقوا في حياتي قوي الوقت اللي فات


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

*اهنيك يا فاروق انك ما كذبت وهيك الرب ضل واقف معك
يسوع يحميك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا فاروق
على الموضوع الجميل وجمالة ينبع من مغزاة
ودمت بود​


----------



## farou2 (5 يناير 2009)

foba h قال:


> بجد الموضوع حلو جدا ربنا يباركك بس كمان الله حذرنا من الكذب لما قال في الوصايا العشرة لا يكذب
> و في ترنيمة مدارس احد بتقول
> خليك كدة انسان امين قول الحق قول الحق وان جة حد يقولك اكذب قوله لا قوله لا​
> وكمان في ترنيمة لفريق بداية جديدة اسمها عيش امين نزلوها بقي من قسم الترانيم
> ...


شكرا لك للمشاركة الجميلة اكثر ما يفرحني مشاركاتكم وايمانكم الرب معك


----------



## farou2 (5 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *اهنيك يا فاروق انك ما كذبت وهيك الرب ضل واقف معك
> يسوع يحميك​*



شكرا لك اخت رنا صدقا الصدق هي احد الأمور التي تمييز المسيحي عن غيره وكم سعيد بمشاركتك خصوصا وانك احد ابطال الإيمان القادمين من خلفية غير مسيحية شكرا كثيرا لك والرب يبارك حياتك ويكون معك


----------



## farou2 (5 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فاروق
> على الموضوع الجميل وجمالة ينبع من مغزاة
> ودمت بود​



الأخ الفاضل ويلم تل شكرا لمشاركتك الرقيقة والمشجعة وما زاد جماله انك مشارك به واعجبك مغزاه تحياتي القلبية لك والرب يرعاك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

*تنفيذ الوصيه هو ما يظهر الفرق ما بيننا وما بين غيرنا من الناس وكم كنت فخوره عندما سمعت شخص مسلم من فتره بيحكى فى موقف معين وبيقول أنه من المعروف عنكم الامانه وعدم الكذب .. حقيقى ولاد ربنا نور للعالم وشاهدين بافعالنا وأقوالنا على ألهنا .. ميررسى ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك .​*


----------



## farou2 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

اجمل تاريخ واحلى ذكريات 
اليوم اجد ما تبقى منها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 ديسمبر 2014)

الرب يبارك ويبارك كل أيام حياتك
 ويفرحك بتنفيذ وصيته ويقف معك كل أيام حياتك .

حمدلله علي سلامتك وعودتك ..


ربنا معاك ويرعاك .​


----------



## farou2 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا اخي  الغالي خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ"
لغاية الساعة ما رحت عالشغل عم اتفقد الاضرار الروحية والمعنوية 
الرب يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (19 ديسمبر 2014)

farou2 قال:


> اجمل تاريخ واحلى ذكريات
> اليوم اجد ما تبقى منها


 
لقد عدت الآن يا فاروق لترمي نفسك في أحضان المسيح، والسماء فتحت أبوابها لك، فانظر إلى الأمام واترك الماضي للماضي.

بركة الرب تحل عليك وعلى أهل بيتك لتفرحوا معا بخلاصه. تذكر: كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2014)

farou2 قال:


> شكرا اخي  الغالي خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ"
> لغاية الساعة ما رحت عالشغل عم اتفقد الاضرار الروحية والمعنوية
> الرب يباركك



كلام مُبهم ..

بس الرب يعينك ويقويك فى الآيمان ...

الرب معك ..​


----------

